# Medidor de Frecuencia Respiratoria



## Cagiva125 (Abr 18, 2011)

El proyecto que debo realizar, se trata de medir la frecuencia respiratoria de una persona.
La cuestión principal es el sensor para detectar el movimiento del tórax, dependiendo de la Inspiración o espiración y adaptar la señal para que un microcontrolador pueda analizar la señal y avisar con otra señal si respira correctamente o no.

Pensé en usar un arreglo de resistencias, una Galga Extensiométrica, y un amplificador operacional.
pero por el momento he pensado en usar un potenciómetro lineal deslizable, para aprovechar la variación de resistencia y aplicarle un voltaje, así el punto medio del potenciómetro tendrá un voltaje proporcional al movimiento.
Luego con el módulo Convertidor Análogo - Digital de un PIC, analizar la señal y obtener la frecuencia de respiración.
Alguien puede ayudarme con información, o..   ¿cómo puedo llevar a buen término este proyecto?


----------



## agudklast (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola, estoy por hacer un proyecto semejante, y quería saber si lograste hacerlo al que habías propuesto. Los inconvenientes que tuviste, o alguna información que creas que pueda serme útil. Muchas gracias


----------



## Cagiva125 (Abr 28, 2011)

Pues todavía estoy en eso...  No he terminado, pero encontré algo muy útil en esta página:

http://dalcame.com/wdescarga/frecuencia.pdf

Es un proyecto del SENA - COLCIENCIAS y DALCAME, está bien Explicado...   Pero aún no lo he empezado a realizarlo por que no he comprado los sensores, los venden en Bogotá:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-17221311-electrodos-para-ecg-con-adhesivo-conductor-pack-30-_JM_


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 28, 2011)

hay varios metodos a utilizar

los mas simples son un sensor de temperatura de respuesta rapida ( YSI-400 por ejemplo ) colocado frente al orificio de la nariz o en el intubado del paciente, en inspiracion el sensor se enfriará y en expiracion se calentara, solo tienes que colocar un operacional para amplificar.

otro simple es con un sensor hall analogico, y un iman.
hay que hacer una faja fina de cuerina que se coloque alrededor del torax del paciente, colocas en medio de la faja un trozo de faja elastica, sobre la que se pegan o cosen el sensor hall separado 5mm del iman, al respirarar el paciente se estira el trozo de elastico por lo que se aleja el iman del sensor, mostrandose este cambio en la salida del mismo, solo debes colocar un acondicionador de señal.

otro metodo es el impedanciometro, con electrodos (pueden ser los mismos que se estan usando para el ecg)
es un oscilador señoidal ( 65 a 150khz ) que aplica una pequeña corriente al paciente ( 10 uAmp ), a traves de capacitores ceramicos de bajo valor o de un pequeño transformador de aislacion.
entre el ascilador y la etapa de aplicacion al paciente colocas una resistencia a modo de SHUNT para medir el consumo que el paciente tiene sobre esa corriente senoidal, la amplificas y acondicionas con filtros paso bajo y  listo.


----------



## agudklast (Jun 10, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el aporte, voy a investigar sobre estos metodos para ver cual me conviene mas.
Saludos

Gracias por la informacion que me dejaste. Justo estaba acupado con cosas de la facultad, asi que ya voy a leer bien lo que me enviaste. Saludos


----------



## Cagiva125 (Nov 15, 2011)

Al final terminé usando una correa negra con dos partes pequeñas de elástico colocados simétricamente para poner a funcionar el sensor con el UGN 3503 (Sensor efecto Hall) y un imán, la señal que sale es una variación del rango de 500mV desfasado a 2.5 V, por lo tanto se debe poner a la señal de salida un comparador para eliminar ese desfase y obtener solo la oscilación de la señal, luego se pasa a un amplificador operacional con ganancia 6 para que la señal quede en el rango del convertidor A - D del micro 18F452.   La programación se debe hacer con series de Fourier para mayor presición, pero la pueden hacer como ustedes crean que es más sencillo.


----------

